# First hatch



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

We had first two eggs hatch today. So exited they are here.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very eggciting ! Congrats ! Did any more babies hatch?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm just curious WHETHER the one one the LEFT (with the white Spot on it's head) turns out to be a Rooster.
_Maybe...._find a way to "tag" it and watch to find out ???
.....and *CONGRATULATIONS* on some hatch *!!!!
*( _hopefully....._all the remaining eggs will hatch for you also *! *)

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

One more poked a peep hole but not out yet. This will be 3 of 4 in that set. It's chirping in there.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*GREAT !!!

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ANY further comment?
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

We had 3 more hatch but one of the original chicks passed yesterday. She seemed to stop growing as fast as the others for the last couple days. We're not sure what went wrong. But we are enjoying the rest with day trips outside, they are feathered on wings and growing fast. We also adopted a Polish Top Hat chick.


----------

